# Help with Illumination



## MelindaK (Dec 1, 2011)

Does anyone know hot to take a picture with light like that?

Where will we dance if we don


----------



## Buckster (Dec 1, 2011)

Sunlight through steam at a volcano with a Leica S2 at ISO 320 set to MultiSpot metering mode and aperture priority which turns out to be f/8.92 at a shutter speed of 1/45th of a second, you mean?

No idea...


----------



## KmH (Dec 1, 2011)

Use a camera?


----------

